# Juten Abend!



## bertybier (10. April 2020)

Ich bin der Berty! Warum Ich Berty heiße?

 - Weil Ich eben gerne Bier Trinke !!!! 

Komme  aus dem Ruhrpott (----> Sacht mal nix gegen Schalke! ), studiere Informatik und zogge  WoW (derzeitig hauptsächlich Classic)

Das Forum beobachte ich als SILENT-READER schon ziemlich lange.

Deshalb: DER große Bruder beobachtet euch!!

Lebt lang und in Frieden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Worrel (10. April 2020)

Lebe lang und uninfiziert.

und prost.


----------



## MichaelG (11. April 2020)

War Schalke nicht die Mannschaft mit den vielen unsichtbaren Meisterpokalen? *duckundschnellweg*

Trotzdem herzlich Willkommen im Zentrum des Wahnsinns. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------

